# HEATED gloves/Thermacell Insoles? - SMALL HANDS -- Late Season MN, HELP?



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Going into late Bow season and Rifle season I find my self needing something warmer than the little kids Glommit things with handwarmer zip that I got from Gander. Even with the handwarmer, I am only able to hunt comfortably with these to about 30-35* because they just aren't really windproof. 

I have a circulation disorder (Raynauds) that makes this brutal for me. My hands area always getting cold, and my stand doesn't always have much cover. We hunt where you are not allowed to drill bow holder or gun holder into tree so the Muff thing is not a great option for me. 

I've been looking for heated gloves but want something others have had good results with. Preferrably something like the glommits I have only with a heater/some windproofing? Am I just dreaming? 

I am willing to spend some cash, to point, to find something that is reliable and allows me to hunt almost all-day. Will probably be buying a Thermacell Heated insoles for feet (any experiences on those). 

Most heated gloves I find start at MENS MEDIUM  just like all the other good hunting gear out there... 
Anyone konw of anyone that makes a heated glove, that comes small enough, that you can sneak your finger out of to shoot?


----------



## tonycurtis (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi kwood, there is heated glove company just launched that would be ideal for you and archers. Their website is www.alago.co.uk. They have heated gloves that are snug, lightweight and in full finger or short finger mitts AND their sizes go all the way down to XXS (6/7 yrs) which should fit you. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

problem is, don't have access to a microwave while hunting. Hours worth of heat won't cut it, I need more like 3-4. Can't try on for sizing/movement/ability to shoot which is an issue .... but I can see how those would be the perfect rugby gloves! 
Question, if you boil those with the click system, doesn't that get the gloves wet?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I do two things to keep warm in the wind. First I bought the sitka incinerator handmuff that is windproof and has tons of insulation. If its really cold below say 0° I will put my thermacell inside of it and turn it on (no scent pad) it acts like a small heater and in about 10 min your hands will be toasty warm. I use the thermacell insoles as well and they work good, they will help keep the chill off but if you expecting them to get super warm it won't happen they are designed to not get any warmer then 111° or somewhere in there so your feet don't sweat.


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

If you are looking for a wind or rain shell to put over existing gloves/liners, try a running or bike store. They also carry wind/rain gloves that aren't bulky. REI may also have gloves for you since they carry women and youth sizes. Ski stores are likely to have options but they will be bulky options unless they are for x-country skiing.

I use the DEFEET Duraglove merino wool gloves in small because they fit my really small hands. However, I will be searching for a windshell/rain shell to put over them for the <30 degree morning in September in CO because my hands get cold <32 and when the wind picks up. I prefer gloves that are tight and form fitting and it is hard for me to find those for my small hands. Sometimes, I buy youth sizes.

I shoot all the time even in warm weather with my merino wool gloves because I like to practice shooting with what I wear out in the woods. I used them in 75 degree temps this weekend for a 3D shoot and they were not uncomfortable. They work well in a range of temps.

I am not sure this would help with Raynauds or not, but there are arm compressions that may help the blood flow to your hands. They also have leg compression socks that will help your feet. Runners use them. 

Good Luck.


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Those DeFeet gloves look really nice, actually, got great reviews too! Only thing I wouldn't like is the sticky palm (I like my palm to just slip into the riser when I shoot) but could probably not the end of the world. Would love those for fall cycling too! I can see those gloves + a muff being great.

It's funny, I actually work PT at a Ski/Cycling shop. All the DH ski gloves are way too bulky to shoot. They make these XC ski gloves, a few kinds that have kind of a thumb hole, and a few glommet style ones as well that look wind & (possibly) waterproof. Considering the polestraps on a XC ski pole are VERY similar in how they fit to the hand to an archery release, I think these may be an option. 

Anyone done that?


----------

